# stress



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I am not sure exactly how it works, but this is amazingly accurate. Read the full description before looking at the picture. 
The picture below has 2 identical dolphins in it. It was used in a case study on stress levels at St. Mary's Hospital, London . 


Look at both dolphins jumping out of the water. The dolphins are identical. A closely monitored scientific study revealed that, in spite of the fact 
that the dolphins are identical, a person under stress would find differences in the two dolphins. The more differences a person finds between the dolphins, the more stress that person is experiencing. 
Look at the photograph and if you find more than one or two differences you need to go on holiday.... 








No need to Reply, I'll be on holiday. 





Never take life seriously 


nobody gets out alive anyway!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which is the dolphin? 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a totally impossible picture, where's the moon for them to go over..?

Oooh there's someone with a large syringe and a white coat at the door......... 8O 

bye for no


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't put my finger on it, but there's something not quite right about the dolphin on the left. Got it! No udders!

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BritStops said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but there's something not quite right about the dolphin on the left. Got it! No udders!
> Steve


It has got a rudder though - so pretty close! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hang on, can't see udders on the dolphin on the right, either!

Hmm, tougher than it seems at first glance...

Steve

(What's that Flipper? Dad's crashed the speedboat on the rocks and the thieves are making away with the cash collected to save the orphanage?)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BritStops said:


> Hang on, can't see udders on the dolphin on the right, either!


Bullocks! :roll:

(_Nothing personal Steve_.)

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

1943 you definitely need a holiday ....

the one on the left is a porpoise :lol:

and:

_The Tokyo Institute of Technology recently reported developing a new way to look at an animal's genetic history using DNA tracking. The DNA sequences they studied were called short interspersed elements, or SINEs, and long interspersed elements, or LINEs. These elements, once found in an animal's genome do not disappear and will point to its evolutionary origins. The genetic evidence from this technology indicates that dolphins are closely related to cows. The dolphin's 3-chambered stomach functions in the same way as the 4-chambered stomach of a cow, perhaps providing additional evidence of this evolutionary link._

and maybe it explains why cows like to swim with Dolphins

so there ....stressed me? ...me stressed! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

spykal I think you need to get out more :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

cant possibly have time to check this far to busy with work, snowed under and will never get on holiday at this rate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

spykal said:


> the one on the left is a porpoise :lol:
> 
> .......
> 
> so there ....stressed me? ...me stressed! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Yes, but is it a "special porpoise", like Navin R. Jonson's though?

Steve

(Print deadline looming so obviously no stress here...) :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

1943 said:


> spykal I think you need to get out more :lol:
> 
> Bob


I know I know ....I do keep telling Matron that I am really just fine but she takes so little notice :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wibble!





Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on Roger, you can do better than that!

There must be _*something *_on YouTube!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

